# Blacker House Chair



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

*More progress on the Blacker house chair*

He now has the legs and the upper and lower stretchers done with the exception of shaping the top of the back legs. That can't be done until we fit the crest rail.










































We worked on it for 12 hrs on Saturday and he cut the indent in the feet and shaped the tappers. To cut the tappers we had to make three different jigs and six different setups for all the different shapes.


























I had see in a book how to shape the tappers with a stationary sander but that was with square legs and on his the front legs are parallelograms and the back are trapezoid. I showed him how to do it with a rasp on the prototype. I was a little concerned but he has to do all the work on the final chair to enter it in the competition. After his first one looked better than mine I stopped worrying. 


















































We still have a lot of work but it is starting to take shape. He has tracked his time every day from the start of the prototype and he is now at 85 ½ hrs.

The last thing that really scares me is the back splat. I have no idea how to size it from all the pictures I have seen other than just keep cutting until it looks right.

We normal work each night starting at about 5:30 or 6:00 and we live stream on http://www.ustream.tv/channel/plane-old-wood so his brother and sister can watch from college. They like to give him little pointers on skype while he is working.

Lots more pics here https://picasaweb.google.com/107247091487085088497/BlackerArmChair?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

*Shaping the back leg.*

Where possible we used one leg to mark out the other. 









He then cut to that line on the band saw and smoothed it back to the line with a variety of hand tools.














































To get the twist in the leg that it needed to meet the crest rail he cut to a line on the top and was careful to hold it at an angle so as not to cut into it at the bottom. 









This established the two edges with a bump in the middle. He them covered that area with yellow chalk and tried to plane, scrap, spoke shave it down evenly saving the edges for last. They are still rough at this point but the basic shape is established. Once the crest rail is shaped he can come back and do the final smoothing. 


















Next is the back splat. Here is a sneak peek. 









Coloring your drawing may seem a little over the top but with all the lines we were having trouble seeing what was wood and what was space to tell if we liked the design .


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Shaping the back leg.*
> 
> Where possible we used one leg to mark out the other.
> 
> ...


Just seen you on Popular Woodworking. Fine job. You have to be very proud.


----------



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

*Shaping the Back Splat Live*

We are working in the shop today.

Live on ustream. http://www.ustream.tv/channel/plane-old-wood


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Shaping the Back Splat Live*
> 
> We are working in the shop today.
> 
> Live on ustream. http://www.ustream.tv/channel/plane-old-wood


Very nicely done! I look forward to seeing the completed pictures!


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Shaping the Back Splat Live*
> 
> We are working in the shop today.
> 
> Live on ustream. http://www.ustream.tv/channel/plane-old-wood


Great job? Is this chair a 2/3 scaled down version? It looks 1/3 smaller that the original blacker house version.


----------

